# An unusual new recording...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In the inbox this morning, from ClassicsOnline and due to be available August 27: "Early music ensemble eX presents music from their acclaimed show 'Possessed' - a journey through the mysterious world of possession, exploring Christian ecstatic trance as experienced by visionaries Hildegard von Bingen, Theresa of Avila and Joan of Arc, demonic possession of the Salem witches, initiation rites of the Afro-Brazilian Candomble and a musical exorcism from Puglia, performed to the wild rhythms of the tarantella."

Not sure what to think about this. But is has quite a cover!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Doesn't appeal or interest me, but to each their own


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Doesn't appeal or interest me, but to each their own


Well, that's kind of the question. Just who *would *this appeal to??? I mean, Hildegard von Bingen "performed to the wild rhythms of the tarantella"? Not sure my heart can take the excitement! :lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Teens? .....................


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It appeals to me with a cover like that it is either cringe-worthily awful or 50 shades of awesome, possibly both. Transcendence is something good music is supposed to have but literally attempting to connect with the divine is an interesting idea.

You probably need a bit of caribbean vodum in your life


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Well, that's kind of the question. Just who *would *this appeal to??? I mean, Hildegard von Bingen "performed to the wild rhythms of the tarantella"? Not sure my heart can take the excitement! :lol:


Actually judging by the samples it could well be a huge hit with that segment of the listening public who don't have much interest in classical music generally but enjoy recordings by the likes of Jordi Savall or Anonymous 4.
The cover's a disaster though - change that and the album's not far off something you might get on ECM New Series.


----------

